# AM Geotech - D. Earth Structures



## RJs (Oct 10, 2010)

In AM Geotech Course Specification D, What is covered in 'Slabs-on- grade'. Where can I find the study material?


----------



## Badger (Oct 10, 2010)

RJs said:


> In AM Geotech Course Specification D, What is covered in 'Slabs-on- grade'. Where can I find the study material?


This is mostly typical floor or driveway slabs.

Check out this website: http://www.pdhonline.org/courses/s132/s132.htm

Or just do a search for "slabs on grade".


----------

